# Testosterone - The Male Hormone



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

In this thread I will discuss how to increase and optimize your natural testosterone production.






So the methods that I will discuss to increase masculinity are as follows:
Environment
Diet
Habits
Routine
Supplements
and Unnatural methods. 





0: INTRODUCTION-
The average young 20 year old man of today possess testosterone levels of 679ng/dl, back in the 1920s the average 20 year old man, possessed testosterone levels of 911ng/dl.
Such levels back then are considered top 7-8% today which is not optimal at all.
Today gentleman, I'm going to help you and tell you how to improve your natural testosterone production. 
Forget what modern, out of shape doctors say on the matter. After all, those same doctors consider 350ng/dl testosterone levels to be normal for young men of today.



1: ENVIRONMENT-
The most powerful way to increase testosterone production is with the help from the sun. Humans can only absorb vit. D and metabolise it trough direct sun exposure, all animal sources contain insignificant amounts of vit. D.
The average adult male needs about 20 000UI of vit. D daily in order to function optimally and to be free out of any disease.
Your body requires vit. D in order to produce testosterone.





In the male physiology, muscular development is linked to the production of the male hormone, testosterone.
The old Greek practice of exercising nude on a warm sandy beach was used to develop a healthy muscular body. When sunlight falls on any part of the male body, testosterone production increases substantially, but when it strikes the male genitals directly, secretion of the hormone is greatest.




Sunlight exposure has a dramatic impact on testosterone production in males, as plasma testosterone levels decline from November through April, and then rise steadily increase through the spring and summer until they peak in October. This directly impacts reproductive rates, and accordingly, the month of June has the highest rate of conception. Those living in lower latitudes with generally lower precipitation rates have a year-round advantage in testosterone levels and the corresponding increase in sperm production. Indeed, the Caucasian movement from Europe into lower latitudes was followed by higher birth rates, which were partly due to the sunlight-induced testosterone levels. A study at Boston State Hospital proved that ultraviolet light increases the level of testosterone by 120% when the chest or back is exposed to sunlight. The hormone, however, increases by a whopping 200% when genital skin is exposed to the sun. Regular sunbathing increases the strength and size of all muscle groups in the male physique. The combination of sun and exercise is, therefore, ideal to develop a strong and healthy body with optimal reproductive abilities. There are more than 40 million men in the U.S. suffering from low levels of testosterone. But the vast majority of them don’t even know it.
As the tremendous popularity of Viagra suggests, many of these men are experiencing symptoms of male sexual dysfunction. Others find themselves fighting more subtle battles against obesity, fatigue, depression and insomnia-common symptoms of low testosterone that most doctors overlook or attribute to the natural process of aging or stress. Testosterone levels reach a peak during a man’s early twenties. Aging and lifestyle factors such as stress, improper diet, physical inactivity, smoking, drinking and the use of prescription medications can significantly reduce these levels. Standard laboratory tests have failed to pinpoint the problem. While medical science has determined that while a man’s total (protein-bound) testosterone levels remain relatively stable over time, his bio-available (free) levels gradually decline at an alarming rate of 2% each year beginning at age thirty. This means that a man in his sixties is functioning with only about 40% of the testosterone he had in his twenties. However, when standard laboratory tests are performed, most men typically have only their total levels of testosterone evaluated. Their more important bio-available levels go unchecked. To make matters worse, most physicians require a diagnosis of hypogonadism (a medical term used to classify total testosterone levels that fall below a specified laboratory limit) prior to prescribing any testosterone replacement medication. As a result, millions of American men who are suffering from symptoms of low testosterone are walking around undiagnosed and untreated.





2: DIET-
Zinc is needed for testosterone production too. Zinc deficiency causes low testosterone, infants who were deficient in zinc developed hypogonadism later in life.
How to increase Zinc:
Synthetic zinc cannot be absorbed by the body and it's a waste of money. One can increase their zinc levels only by correcting their lifestyle habits and eating foods rich in zinc.
Oysters contain more zinc per serving than any other food.
Red meat
Shellfish
Mushrooms.

Avoid eating legumes, they inhibit the absorbtion of zinc in the blood.

Magnesium is also needed for testosterone production. Again taking magnisium supplements in a form of pills, etc are useless. (I've tried them all in the last 5 years, they don't work)
How to increase Magnesium:
Eat Spinach. 




Leafy greens in general
Avocados
Pumkin seeds.

And finally your body needs cholesterol to produce testosterone. There's a big misconception that cholesterol is bad for you, but it depends on the type of cholesterol.
Another reason for the decline in testosterone levels in men of today is unadequate intake of the right cholesterol foods.
How to increase HDL cholesterol-
Healthy Fats:
Raw, free range whole eggs
Mackerel
Salmon
Extra virgin olive oil (2-3 table spoons daily)
Coconut oil (1 table spoon daily).


On a side note, back in the silver era of bodybuilding 50s-60s, Vince Gironda a pioneer of bodybuilding was proponent of the "36 eggs a day" diet. He claimed that eating 3 dozen eggs daily is the equivalent of dianabol cycle.

Video on the topic here:
Vince Gironda:




Keep in mind those silver era bodybuilders were natural, they for sure knew a thing or even more about increasing testosterone and muscle potential.


3: HABITS-
Here I will list shortly all the foods, beverages and habits that lower testosterone (without detailed explanation, because I already gave it out in previous posts, in short so the shortattentionspancels would understand):
Chickpeas
Peanut butter
Margarine
Food from plastic box, container
Soy
Ketchup
Sugar
Pasteurized milk
Cheap yogurt
Burgers
Frankfurters
Canned foods
Heavily processed foods
Flaxseeds
Vegetable oils

Beer (beer contains phytoestrogens)
Any type of alcohol (as many of you may already know, in my thread "Natural human diet and Root cause of disease" I've pointed out how anytime you indulge in high amounts of alcohol, your testicular function and with that testosterone production is supressed for the next 48 hours.) It takes a long time for the liver to brake down alcohol and detoxify the blood efficiently. That's why chronic drinkers are usually the same guys: Balding, high body fat %, etc.
Soda
Fruit juice from the supermarket
Coffee

Any type of pharmaceutical drugs (Yes, popping xanax like candy in fact suppresses testosterone production).

Smoking
Smoking marijuana
Taking drugs
Shrooms,
and
Finasteride:
Finasteride destroys 5-alpha reductase genes in the liver, muscles and testicles for zeroing sex drive, soft erection and muscle twitches, low ejaculation volume and semen production disorders. 
Many guys over the world report lowered sex drive, erection power, seminal volume and Testosterone levels after taking Finasteride for just under 60 days.
Note: It may take up to 3 years before experiencing the first negative side effects of the devastating castrating effects of Finasteride!
It has been also reported that it may stimulate breast tissue in men, or at least change the fat distribution around the chest, but it always drops down testosterone by at least 30% in the long term usage.
Note: Finasteride causes such negative side effects long term because it decreases the testicular function, this lowering total testosterone, DHT and free testosterone levels.

Do not take Finasteride under any circumstances if you don't want your testicles to shrink. After that is very hard for your brain to signal the pituitary gland to balance your LH (luteinizing hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) ratios in order to bring back your testicular function to it's genetic blueprint.


Saw Palmeetto successfully prevents the DHT attack on the prostate and hair follicles, for hair restoration (sneak peek from my hairmaxing megathread coming this december).
If you want to save your hair as long as possible take saw palmeetto for at least 90 days/daily.


3.1:The power of Semen-
Semen contains human growth hormone, Insulin-like growth factor-I, alpha2-macroglobulin, testosterone, and other therapeutic and pharmaceutical proteins.
Pre-puberty overmasturbation may limit the body and penile growth. Vasectomy can significantly drop hGH and testosterone at about 30-60% and 25-53%, respectively, in seminal plasma.

The dangers of over-masturbation/over-ejaculation:
One of the primary reasons why men of today suffer from low testosterone levels is over-masturbation/over-ejaculation. Watching excessive pornography and pornography in general is the number 1 leading cause of masculinity in crysis of today.

Pornhub has been exposed as "trafficinghub" this year: 

Chronic over-masturbation causes the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis in the neuroplastic state to chronically, excessively convert dopamine into norepinephrine for sympathetic nervous Fight and Flight responses to stimulation, and the resulted norepinephrine induces inflammatory hormone prostaglandin E2 for hyper-sensitization of your penis and prostate, leading to precum leakage and body pain. It also constricts your arteries for testicular castration.

Over-masturbation/over-ejaculation causes:
Pre-mature ejaculation
Soft erections
Erectile disfunction
High penile angle (downward crooked penis)
Temporal decrease in penile size by 1-2cm in lenght and 0.5-1cm in girth (over-masturbation/over-ejaculation induced penile shrincage)
Pre-cum leakage
Watery cum
Low ejaculation volume
Blurry vision
Anxiety (one of the major symptoms)
Testicular pain
Lower back pain (rare)
Shrinks the hair follicles
Dark circles (dark eye circles are a result of hyperactive tyrosinase for skin pigmentation around the eyes, in conjunction with arterial and venous constriction. Tyrosinase tunes L-Tyrosine and L-Dopa into melanin, a class of compounds responsible for skin pigmentation, instead of dopamine to drive the hypothalamus-pituitary-testicular axis. Damaged arteries and veins around the eye circles trap the melanin for semi-permanent skin darkness.

Some of the benefits of semen retention that I've experienced so far:
Increased strenght
Improved sperm quallity
More energy and focus
Less anxiety and more decisive
Increased confidence and self control
Stronger memory
Increased sexual stamina
Cures premature ejaculation.
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11760788/

4: ROUTINE-
Adequate exercise helps keep men feeling and looking fit by naturally stimulating testosterone release, and by preventing its breakdown. The duration, intensity and frequency of exercise all determine a man’s levels of testosterone. Be aware that testosterone levels increase most with short, periodic, more intense activity. They decrease with prolonged, frequent activity. Studies show testosterone levels increase with 45 to 60 minutes of exercise. After this time, however, testosterone levels begin to decline. Healthy levels of testosterone are necessary for muscle growth and repair. Since frequent, extended training doesn’t allow sufficient time for testosterone levels to recover, symptoms of over-training may develop. These symptoms include muscle soreness, diminished performance, fatigue, immune suppression and poor mood. Guidelines for Increasing Muscle and Maximizing the Effects of Exercise on Testosterone: Focus on low-volume, high-intensity strength training. Limit your exercise sessions to 60 minutes or less.Exercise at high-intensity, no more than 2 or 3 times weekly. Do all aerobic exercise (except for warm-ups and cool-downs) on separate days (or at least at separate times during the day) from strength training. For optimum fitness, change your exercise regimen every eight to twelve weeks. 
Workout no more than 3 times weekly, as a natural you need recovery. Focus on progressive overload.
Lifting heavy weights for short repetitions (6 reps) increases testosterone production the most.

Go to bed early, no later than 22:00pm. When you go to bed after 23:00pm your body produces insignificant levels of the powerful hormone melatonin, which is involved in regulating sleep/wake cycles, cardiac rhythm, digestion, metabolism and cell recovery, also increases testosterone production. Your pituitary gland requires melatonin to function properly, by functioning correctly, FSH in the blood increases, which as a result stimulates the testicles thus way testosterone production increases.
It's not about injecting or taking testosterone boosters, but understanding the body mechanisms and optimizing the internal organ and gland function.

Practise the superman pose daily, by inhaling your lungs with oxygen to maximum capacity. It has been proven that standing tall, straight and brave increases testosterone levels.
The best example, 18 year old Steve Reeves:





And lastly don't let yourself down. You may want to limit cortisol release as much as possible.

5: SUPPLEMENTS-
There are few supplements which increase testosterone production and they are as follows:
Ashwagandha- https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6438434/
Ashwagandha has been shown to increase testosterone levels by 15% in healthy young men, which is substantional amount.
Boron:
Boron has been shown to increase free bioavalible testosterone in the blood
DIM:
DIM is the one of only two natural supplements without negative side effects which actively battles estrogen by detoxifying it and eliminating it not just from the blood, but from the liver.
Chrysin:
Chrysin is the modern best mega supplement for testosterone increase and estrogen control, it has the similar effects of DIM in handling estrogen, however Chrysin also is very anabolic and has been reported to increase total testosterone by whooping 30%. It's not like tribulus terrestris, tribulus doesn't work at all.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

mirin the copypasta from botb


----------



## Bewusst (Feb 4, 2021)

The exact same thread has been made 999,999 times already


----------



## realklay11 (Feb 4, 2021)

god tier thread


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> The exact same thread has been made 999,999 times already


cope


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 4, 2021)

Good thread but fin is life. Testosterone is useless if you are a bald Subhuman. Sacrifices have to be made


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 4, 2021)

Mirin quality thread from a greycel


----------



## amnestics (Feb 4, 2021)

cant i just take vit d supplements


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> mirin the copypasta from botb


_Live, Laugh, Cum._


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 4, 2021)

amnestics said:


> cant i just take vit d supplements


??


----------



## AcneScars (Feb 4, 2021)

High IQ thread mirin but please format better


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

amnestics said:


> cant i just take vit d supplements


vitamin d, magnesium have similar effects so you can take either one you want


----------



## amnestics (Feb 4, 2021)

also i don‘t understand why you think zinc, vit d, magnesium etc supplements dont work? they‘ve literally been proven to work


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

amnestics said:


> also i don‘t understand why you think zinc, vit d, magnesium etc supplements dont work? they‘ve literally been proven to work


why don't you reread my thread? I talk about both vitamin d, and magnesium

View attachment 964871


----------



## thecaste (Feb 4, 2021)

High effort but water


----------



## Julius (Feb 4, 2021)

High IQ thread but Vince Gironda wasn't natty


----------



## metagross (Feb 4, 2021)

Funny that you talk about people and their naturally high testosterone levels from 100+ years ago and then list "Sugar, Alcohol" etc as things that lower your testosterone. 

JFL, if you think a naturally high testosterone guy back in the day didn't drink beer every single day.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

metagross said:


> JFL, if you think a naturally high testosterone guy back in the day didn't drink beer every single day.


Genetics always comes first- naturally high t guys will be high t no matter what

Im trying to help lower t guys.


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Feb 4, 2021)

Even after all this... some imbeciles will still say "iTs oVeR bOyoS” 

Most people here don’t even wanna try or put in any effort to looksmaxxing. Even if it’s "softmaxxing”


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Greasy Travolta said:


> Most people here don’t even wanna try or put in any effort to looksmaxxing. Even if it’s "softmaxxing”


This is not a looksmaxxing forum.


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 4, 2021)

fine thread


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Feb 4, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> This is not a looksmaxxing forum.


Dafuq are u talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Greasy Travolta said:


> Dafuq are u talking about?


Its a psl meme


----------



## thecaste (Feb 4, 2021)

Greasy Travolta said:


> Dafuq are u talking about?


@SirGey


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Feb 4, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Its a psl meme


I have been here for awhile, never heard of that meme lmao


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Greasy Travolta said:


> I have been here for awhile, never heard of that meme lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 4, 2021)

Greasy Travolta said:


> I have been here for awhile, never heard of that meme lmao



Read my sig.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 4, 2021)

Members: 8,139
Members who had surgery: 18


0.002% of people on the forum hardmaxx


----------



## Nautica (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks bro! Leaving this tab open at all times!


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 4, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> In this thread I will discuss how to increase and optimize your natural testosterone production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testosterone is not as important as androgen receptor density. Blacks actually have one of the lowest T levels of all races but the highest AR density


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Pre-puberty overmasturbation may limit the body and penile growth. Vasectomy can significantly drop hGH and testosterone at about 30-60% and 25-53%, respectively, in seminal plasma


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

amnestics said:


> also i don‘t understand why you think zinc, vit d, magnesium etc supplements dont work? they‘ve literally been proven to work


because op is a broscientist


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 4, 2021)

mirin


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Feb 5, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Over-masturbation/over-ejaculation causes:
> Pre-mature ejaculation
> Soft erections
> Erectile disfunction
> ...


How many of these are reversible by doing NoFap/Semen Retention and in how many days?

Tell me especially about the dark circles


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 5, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> How many of these are reversible by doing NoFap/Semen Retention and in how many days?


short term (7-14 days) nofap will likely fix:
Pre-mature ejaculation
Soft erections
Pre-cum leakage
Low ejaculation volume
Anxiety (one of the major symptoms)
Temporal decrease in penile size by 1-2cm in lenght and 0.5-1cm in girth (over-masturbation/over-ejaculation induced penile shrincage)

long term (14-60 days) nofap will likely fix:
High penile angle (downward crooked penis)
Dark circles
Testicular pain
Erectile disfunction


----------



## pizza (Feb 5, 2021)

vorman thread


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 5, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> Testosterone is not as important as androgen receptor density. Blacks actually have one of the lowest T levels of all races but the highest AR density


Agreed.

https://looksmax.org/threads/why-in...supraphysiological-doses.288000/#post-4913848


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pre-puberty overmasturbation may limit the body and penile growth. Vasectomy can significantly drop hGH and testosterone at about 30-60% and 25-53%, respectively, in seminal plasma.


Everyone on this forum Say that nofap doesnt stunt growth jfl 
Thanks for great thread


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Feb 5, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> short term (7-14 days) nofap will likely fix:
> Pre-mature ejaculation
> Soft erections
> Pre-cum leakage
> ...


Omfg you are a life saver for telling that. Thanks a lot.


Buadnan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/why-in...supraphysiological-doses.288000/#post-4913848


Then how do I also increase androgen receptor density naturally?


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 5, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> how do I also increase androgen receptor density


We're getting into unknown territory here. One theory is that heavy weight training increases density, some say that L-Carnitine will also do the job. Haven't researched it yet.


----------



## TheLionT (Feb 5, 2021)

lmao what of load of BS or bro science. Especially the finasteride part, lmao jfl if you wanna go bald.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 6, 2021)

the problem with producing more testosterone is that u age faster. Especially with going in the sun which is a huge tradeoff


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 6, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Keep in mind those silver era bodybuilders were natural, they for sure knew a thing or even more about increasing testosterone and muscle potential.



View attachment 970776


----------



## RandomGuy (Feb 8, 2021)

Olive oil topical applications to your balls -> 1000% testosterone increasment


----------



## ascentium (Feb 10, 2021)

you think mse will make me chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Feb 12, 2021)

TheLionT said:


> lmao what of load of BS or bro science


cope


ascentium said:


> you think mse will make me chadlite


pm me pics if you want


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 12, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> Olive oil topical applications to your balls -> 1000% testosterone increasment


Elab


----------



## TITUS (Feb 12, 2021)

Very long and bad post, typical greycel.


----------



## Selinity (Mar 10, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Mirin quality thread from a greycel


this thread was taken from lookism, you didn't even credit the original author JFL OP


----------



## Selinity (Mar 10, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> the problem with producing more testosterone is that u age faster. Especially with going in the sun which is a huge tradeoff


Testosterone makes you age slower? Don't you know it's estrogen that speeds up development?


----------



## ObamasLastName (Mar 12, 2021)

Is the soybean oil in supplements such as D3 any harm to people? I did multiple counts of research and was unable to find proof that soybean oil contains isoflavones or phytoestrogens.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 12, 2021)

ObamasLastName said:


> Is the soybean oil in supplements such as D3 any harm to people? I did multiple counts of research and was unable to find proof that soybean oil contains isoflavones or phytoestrogens.


Soybean is ok on my 1100ng/dl Test levels watch.


----------



## Deleted member 5304 (Mar 12, 2021)

I think I saw this exact post before… hmm…


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 20, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> mirin the copypasta from botb


The dude with the exact same thread in the BOTB @Mr.cope copied and pasted aswell, the person who originally wrote the thread from scratch is the legendary @vorman from lookism.net


----------



## cube (Mar 20, 2021)

Or just inject test and get results 4x better than all of this shit done religiously combined


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Mar 21, 2021)

cube said:


> Or just inject test and get results 4x better than all of this shit done religiously combined


just inject brooooooooo, just lose all your hair theory


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (Mar 27, 2021)

ok but why wouldn't I instead just get on trt?


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

pizza said:


> vorman thread


apparently he's been inactive or smth on lookism.net so do you happen to have his discord or smth?


----------



## pizza (May 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> apparently he's been inactive or smth on lookism.net so do you happen to have his discord or smth?


he disappeared after they found out that he is a larp


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

pizza said:


> he disappeared after they found out that he is a larp


lol

*do you happen to know his discord or someone that does? @TheMewingBBC @MakinItHappen do you know his discord by any chance?

High-IQ user with alot of high iq shit that never got released would be nice to contact him*


----------



## pizza (May 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> lol
> 
> *do you happen to know his discord or someone that does? @TheMewingBBC @MakinItHappen do you know his discord by any chance?
> 
> High-IQ user with alot of high iq shit that never got released would be nice to contact him*


he closed his discord a long time ago, if he created another one I don’t know


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

pizza said:


> he closed his discord a long time ago, if he created another one I don’t know


*he closed his discord server or his personal discord?

Were you in his discord?

If so, tell me any high iq shit he said*


----------



## LifeIsACope (May 15, 2021)

Question; might have been asked before but is it okay if one takes supplements instead of actually going out in the sun? (same question for zinc)


----------



## pizza (May 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> he closed his discord server or his personal discord?


his discord server


AscendingHero said:


> Were you in his discord?


yes


AscendingHero said:


> If so, tell me any high iq shit he said


a lot of things


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

pizza said:


> his discord server
> 
> yes
> 
> a lot of things


do you know his personal discord? 


pizza said:


> a lot of things


like what pls tell me man


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

pizza said:


> his discord server


how did you even get in the 1st place?


----------



## Htobrother (May 30, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> In this thread I will discuss how to increase and optimize your natural testosterone production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

